
Ask YC: Can you recommend me a good MySQL optimization book? - ROFISH
I have seen a lot of blog posts, presentations, etc. about the "bad" way of optimization, but there isn't much in terms of a good way. I'm really looking for a good book, not just a couple of blog posts. A resource on the proper way of doing things since I'm starting to hit a wall figuring it out myself vs. the knowledge of an expert.
======
wayne
My favorite advanced MySQL book is the O'Reilly one by Jeremy Zawodny
(formerly the chief MySQL dude at Yahoo, now of Craigslist):

[http://www.amazon.com/High-Performance-MySQL-Jeremy-
Zawodny/...](http://www.amazon.com/High-Performance-MySQL-Jeremy-
Zawodny/dp/0596003064)

You can learn the basics of MySQL online or through just about any book, but
once you've gotten beyond that and want to learn more, this book is loads
better than all the others.

~~~
ROFISH
Thanks, I'll look into it.

------
utnick
not specifically mysql, but 'the art of sql' is pretty good for database
optimization and performance

